# Jackson Concert V Bass?



## Enmesarra (Mar 18, 2007)

I found a Jackson Concert V Bass (5 string) with great price, same as the one below,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackson-Pro-Con...oryZ4713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It has Alder or Poplar (not sure) body, maple neck, bolt on, jackson p/j pickups (active, i will change them with emg's or bartolini's probably), kahler bridge... It looks awesome but I have no idea about it's sound, and there is not so much info about it on the web. I have a Yamaha RBX374 right now, I like it's sound but it's not the thing i am looking for, I am looking for a bass that is more suitable for finger playing and has better tones. Thanks!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 21, 2007)

I have one of these. They sound good and are a good value for the money. They are fairly "neutral" sounding and work well for metal. However, the string spacing is quite narrow and obviously made more for pick players than for finger playing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've played a G&L like that before, it feels a lot like a 4 string and I don't like that very much, you might through.


----------



## Enmesarra (Mar 25, 2007)

I have read that string spacing can be adjusted from the bridge in this model, on an ebay auction, and the guy that sells the guitar in my country confirmed that too, is it true? If it has a natural, "piano-like" sound on it's own, then it's great for me, and I'll put an EMGP5J set after buying it (in case I buy it, of course ).


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 25, 2007)

Bidding is over. You got it?


----------



## Enmesarra (Mar 25, 2007)

No, I just posted it as an example, the one that I'm considering to buy is in my country and not sold yet.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 25, 2007)

aha, my bad!


----------



## Enmesarra (Mar 25, 2007)

it's OK, actually it feels good to have replies in my thread


----------



## Enmesarra (Apr 4, 2007)

Got it! It plays, looks and sounds awesome! The strings on it was too old so I got a Fender set (gauges: 115-100-80-60-40), made the string spacing adjustments after putting the new strings on. I took a few pictures of it, I am too busy with playing it  I hate using flash so i took 2 pictures without using it but it came out very blurry, so I used at the other 2.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2007)

That looks sweet man, congrats.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice bass! That's very nice. Congrats!


----------

